# Canon online classes



## unfocused (Dec 19, 2016)

I see that Canon USA has gotten into the online learning business, trying to sell instructional videos for download. The topics look very basic and aimed mostly st beginners, but I'm wondering if anyone has purchased any of these and what your experience has been.


----------

